# its mine!



## hawker (Mar 26, 2015)

*starting to look like an iver*




View attachment 205808

View attachment 205806thank god I still have my left nut...lol ITS a good thing im better at editing my cnc programs at work, than editing my iver pics...ha....oh well im happy to have this frame and today ill have time to do something with it. This is one of three I have in original paint, that matters anyway.

View attachment 205643


----------



## bricycle (Mar 26, 2015)

Good for you man!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats! Great score!!!


----------



## hawker (Mar 26, 2015)

*iver*

Thanks, all I love her, be nice when finished


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 26, 2015)

Oohhh my!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice frame...is the big reveal coming or is it just the frame for now?
Chris


----------



## hawker (Mar 26, 2015)

I have another iver twin bar im going to use as a donor bike for all the parts to make it ridable.


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice score!


----------



## hawker (Mar 26, 2015)

These original paint frames getting harder to come by, I just had to have it.


----------



## mike j (Mar 26, 2015)

I know the feeling. Good luck & can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## cmarkley (Mar 26, 2015)

And when you get done, the snow "should" be gone and you can ride it.


----------



## vincev (Mar 26, 2015)

Get us some finished pics! Great find.


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 26, 2015)

very sweeeeet!!


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 26, 2015)

Please tell us what the serial number is? Sweet score, congrats!


----------



## hawker (Mar 26, 2015)

*iver*

Hi, Chris I seen yr pic of the painted head badge, could of been idk. How you doing with yr iver project? Have you disassembled it n have a plan yet?


----------



## hawker (Mar 26, 2015)

the paint is pretty thick fester  its looks like 430 first three.


----------



## cmarkley (Mar 27, 2015)

John, 

  No, I put the Iver in the basement and have not done anything with it yet.  I have sunbeam parts spread out all over the shop, and mixing british and american threads would no go well.  I went to the Peoria museum and looked at the Patee they have there.  It created as many questions as it answered, so still working out my thoughts on that.  I left my name with the curator to give to the bikes owner, hopefully he will contact me and I can find out a little more about the brand.

  Your Iver project is going to look great, looking forward to the pictures.

Chris


----------



## hawker (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey chris, the green iver you have not such a bad deal, you see the white truss that showed up on ebay last nite?


----------



## cmarkley (Mar 28, 2015)

John, 
  Yes I see it.  Wish the badge was being sold separately.   Is the white one older than the green one?  I do not remember.


----------



## hawker (Mar 28, 2015)

Im thinking prolly seven years older but its all dinged up, and for 425 all you get is the frame,  not much else.


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## cmarkley (Mar 31, 2015)

John, 

  Looks good, you should have a lot of fun with that this summer.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks super John!


----------

